# ungewolltes 1000fach posting



## Rambleon (13. Juni 2008)

hallo
da ich mich als benutzer sehe und mit nem techn. problem belastet bin nehme ich mal an hier mit meinem prob richtig zu sein.
also ich habe heute zu einem bestimmten item einen comment abgegeben (Dunkelmondkarte-Wahnsinn) und nach fertigstellung den comment reingestellt.
mich traf fast der schlag als ich feststellen musste, das dieses posting plötzlich ca. 1000!!!!!! mal vorhanden war.
eine sofortige mail an den support ist bislang unbeantwortet geblieben.
ebenso ist dieses 1000fach-post noch vorhanden und mir wäre es sehr recht wenn das irgendwer dort wieder entfernen könnte.

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31859#820035

vielleicht kann mir auch jemand erklären wie sowas zustande kommen kann.
sollt ich hier falsch sein mit meinem anliegen einfach entfernen pls.
vielen dank

Rambleon/Ambossar-WoW


----------



## Genomchen (13. Juni 2008)

Sry, aber das is wohl hier angebracht:

ROFL^^

Leider kann ich dir ned helfen, aber sieht mal geil aus, kann mir direkt vorstellen, wie du da geschaut haben musst^^ nochmal ROFL^^


----------



## Un4gIv3n (13. Juni 2008)

ich weiß garnicht was du hast, vonwegen 1000fach post sind doch nur 959  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein aber im ernst ich denke das wird schnell behoben werden, einfach abwarten udn tee trinken


----------



## Xall13 (13. Juni 2008)

also bei mir passiert das höchtens mit 2fach post ... sowas hab ich aber noch nie gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (13. Juni 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Juni 2008)

Ist mir auch schonmal passiert.
Hab auf abschicken gedrückt und danach hat die Seite geladen und geladen... und irgendwann wurde es mir zu bunt und ich hab abgebrochen.
Als ich dann nachgesehen hab war der Eintrag locker >100x da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sowas zustande kommen kann? Schlecht gecodet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, und nach der Aussage werd ich mich mal schnell verkrümeln und vor den Admins wegrennen... *ariba*

P.S.:
Gehört eigentlich ins Support-Forum. Ich reporte mal, damit's verschoben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rambleon (13. Juni 2008)

jo danke euch, ich nehms eh mit humor, is nur a bissale peinlich

Rambleon


----------



## Mishua (13. Juni 2008)

wow...
das nen ich ma nen kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja...mein FireFox wäre fast abgeschmiert deswegen xDDD

MfG Mishua


----------



## Denewardtor (13. Juni 2008)

Rambleon schrieb:


> jo danke euch, ich nehms eh mit humor, is nur a bissale peinlich
> 
> Rambleon


hättest lieber damit rumstolzieren sollen und sagen, dass du es manuell gemacht hast xD


----------



## omg..lol (13. Juni 2008)

denke mal das liegt net an dir bzw deinem rechner weil dein 2. post dann ja auch nur 1 drinn stand .........

ne mail an den support hast geschrieben also wars das für dich .......

entspann dich und das wird schon jemand weg machen .......

mfg


----------



## Gandos (13. Juni 2008)

Rofl, konnte mir ein schmunzeln auch nicht verkneifen.

Aber das sieht mir doch sehr nach einem fehler in der Matrix aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir hätte es auch fast den Firefox zerrissen


----------



## neo1986 (13. Juni 2008)

Geil als ich die seite aufrufen wollte ist mein Internet hängen geblieben.
LOL LOl LOL wie hasten das angestellt.


----------



## Magic! (13. Juni 2008)

lol sachen gibts^^


----------



## Éothain (13. Juni 2008)

LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder hattest du einen zittrigen als du Enter gedrückt hast ?


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2008)

Ist behoben.


----------



## Rambleon (13. Juni 2008)

ne nur enter gedrückt und dann hats geladen und geladen, also seite aufgebaut. da das aber bei buffed öfters passiert hab ich mir nix dabei gedacht.


----------



## Rambleon (13. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist behoben.



vielen Dank!


----------



## Éothain (13. Juni 2008)

Naja, passiert mal. Und Zam hat es ja nun behoben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. Juni 2008)

> Habe mal ein paar Doppelposts gelöscht - also @1010: Wie auch immer du das gemacht hast, mach es nicht nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber trozdem nice^^


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juni 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Geil als ich die seite aufrufen wollte ist mein Internet hängen geblieben.


Puh, gut, das wir alle ein eigenes Internet haben.
Musste direkt nachschauen, aber geht noch, Glück gehabt.


----------



## Melih (13. Juni 2008)

lol wie hats du das geschafft? o.O


----------



## x3n0n (13. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lol wie hats du das geschafft? o.O


So wie du grade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem behoben ~close

Falls noch Fragen offen, PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

